# Most geese we ever killed!



## njGooseslayer71 (Sep 17, 2006)

We watched over 300 geese fly into my farm in new jersey corn field friday night so myself and 5 buddies planned on going the next morning. Saturday morning was cloudy with a little misty rain. The wind was a little tricky but we bagged 71 geese in a couple hours breaking our old record of 31 from the previuos year. This was by far the best hunt ever! The funny thing about it was that we didnt get a single band. Tell me about your best days you know like totals and bands.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

What the heck is the limit out there???


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I was very curious about this so I went and looked it up. In the state of New Jersey for the Sept. 01-30 season, the bag limit is 15 daily. Correct me if I am wrong -- but Wow! That is one heck of a day harvesting geese -- congratulations.

Ima870man


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Well one day we killed 2500 pigeons................all were banded.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Dec 10, 2004)

Flick,

Did you use the 500 spinners method? Just curious as I have a pigeon shoot lined up for next weekend that I want to make sure i'm ready for. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> What the heck is the limit out there???


Can't speak for NJ but here in NC the September limit is 8, and there still aren't any geese here!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Flick said:


> Well one day we killed 2500 pigeons................all were banded.


Haha I thought it was somewhere between 2200 and 2800 pigeons on the ground... ALL banded.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

shootin pigeons is a blast, but it will never beat the banded pelican I shot in a walmart parking lot!!! :beer:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

haha pelicans huh? how do you finish them?


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Craziest thing this weekend on youth waterfowl hunt. Flying with a flock of pintails were a flock of pigeons. Circled our decoy spread at least 4 times.

Oh yeah all pigeons were banded!


----------



## njGooseslayer71 (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeah the limit here is 15 per person in september but the late season is different


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

We harvested 50 with 10 guys opening day a few years ago. 8)


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

light structures..............although i think the 500 spinners i had out was also a factor


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Damn! Nice hunt.......thats unbelievable, 6 of you shot 71 honkers and you guys still could have shot 19 more birds before filling your limit! That is just plain crazy! Im extremely jealous! :beer:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

because it is all about pulling the trigger and how many you can get right????? :withstupid:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

When you are trying to trim a goose population with "Special" seasons it is! :evil: :withstupid:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

sweet... I will try to shoot a hundred this weekend then! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Someone answer this for me....

Why does everyone always have to jump on someone for being happy in the sport of hunting? What is the RIGHT THING to say on a message forum? B/C I run many of them and I guess I'm not understanding the proper etiquette that is setup by so many.

I'm just so sick and tired of people using the forum to judge every post, person, ethics, etc. All I do in the fall is moderate the Jerry Springer show which is this place.

If someone mentions a town.........FLAME.
If someone has a good hunt.............FLAME or jealousy, you decide.
If someone hunts water................FLAME.
If someone asks what do you think of Bigfoot decoys..............FLAME.

And the list goes on....

This fall things are going to change. If you're going to be an @$$ to everyone, you're just not going to post here. I'm sick of tired of the complaints and I'm sick and tired of how people treat fellow hunters.

When PETA shows up at our state doorstep to shut down our seasons, I hope you guys can at least drop the ego for one day and work together so the future generations can at least have a fraction of the chance that we do now to enjoy the sport of waterfowling.

Sorry for the rant, I could literally copy/paste this same post in about a dozen topics right now.

njGooseslayer71, right on man. You keep your head up and keep enjoying every day out there....yes, even the days when you shoot A LOT.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

HEY CHRIS, HOOOOO HAAAAA !!!!!! It's about time you got ****** off It's your site man, I am proud that you finally stood up and told them off, it would be nice to see this site go back too some time, about 2.5 years ago before the whole stupid res vs non-res. BS started, Your site was really enjoyable and very helpful back then no body worried weather someone was internet scouting or not, they were just being friendly, which in is most Northdakotan's blood they can't help it it is like another added gene in their body, their born that way and they don't mind helping out as long as someone appreciates it!! If you have noticed most of the helpfull ones have drifted because of the constant bickering here, and only a few select ones held on for better days, you know the ones like Bob Kelm, Ken W. too only mention a couple that stand out right now in my head. Here is a good rule to live by and you can qoute me on this " People should only worry about what directly effects their lives and not worry about other peoples problems, if EVERYONE did this the world would be a very peaceful place." Good Luck with your house cleaning Chris, I hope that it goes better than I anticipate it will.

Later J.D.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow wish i could see that many good hunting!!!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Small minds issue small responses. Shoot 'em up kid. The people who set the limits have reasons for doing so. If you have someone who's going to eat all those geese, more power to you. Getting too old to give a rip what ANYBODY thinks, Burl


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

Chris and jd well said! i'm new here but have checked into this site for info for a couple years. the bickering has suprised me! I never heard an arguement or rivalry between GOOSE DECOY brands before in my life! conversations about roost busting quickly turns into an argument about hunting over water!... I agree that we should all help out one another w/ tips from our own experiences and not let personal preferences and rivalries get in the way. thanks for all the great articles and bits of advice you've given to people like myself who are beginners Chris & nodakoutdoors! good luck to you and have a great season!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> BS started, Your site was really enjoyable and very helpful back then no body worried weather someone was internet scouting or not


But you can only get burned so many times before it gets really old.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 22, 2006)

You guys crushed 'em! Hunts like that make for good memories in the blind on slower days.

They are thinking of taking our early season limit from 8 to 15 next year. We've had a couple mornings where a 15/man limit would've been down a little after 8 am. Not many guys hunt our early season- they are using it to control birds the public is tired of. Its us--- or egg oiling, goose birth control feed or whatever else the whacky peta folks can dream up. I'm glad the DNR folks still think we're the best option. I plan to help the cause all I can!

My son, a friend & I one morning last week- done by 7:25am.... birds landing by the dozens in the back of the field as we picked up- (a local italian butcher shop turned these into some of their AWESOME meatball mix for us-- great eatin'!)










Keep Hunting those residents.... before they decide we ain't getting it done!


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

our dailiy bag limit is five and i just wish we could fill that limit

sounds like you had a great hunt


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

thats one reason why i joined this forum. to get tips from some of you experienced guys. ive seen alot of arguing about brands and all that. all people want is to get some advice on what they can do or improve on.


----------



## H20fwlIowa (Feb 1, 2006)

Man are daily limit is 3 during the early season. Plus we have boundries in which we have to stay and they cut out all public land but one spot.

I saw 2 geese between the 1-15 in spots I could hunt. Are Dnr is trying but the state Gov sucks and won't make and changes.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey no complaining iowa we dont even have a early season :lol:


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i like to hunt.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

chris lillehoff said:


> i like to hunt.


Ohh gosh... you are definitely in the wrong place. We don't allow hunting enthusiasts on this site...

8)


----------



## nutmeg honkers (Dec 21, 2003)

Good comments on this post. It would be nice to see less judging and more support. We have a 15/day early season this year. Three years running we got skunked on opening day. This year we ripped `em up, 15 for 3 guys even with two "hunters" that set up down wind of us and were sky busting besides. We'd have shot more if could have. No apologies - I certainly wouldn't want to pile them up on a regular basis, and we've taken exactly two birds total in the two hunts since then, but what a memory. And eating them is no problems - we've had goose the last three nights and my wife went back for seconds on tonights goose BBQ.

Good hunting!


----------



## davenport wa. (Feb 11, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Someone answer this for me....
> 
> Why does everyone always have to jump on someone for being happy in the sport of hunting? What is the RIGHT THING to say on a message forum? B/C I run many of them and I guess I'm not understanding the proper etiquette that is setup by so many.
> 
> ...


I AGREE WITH CHRIS 110% THIS SITE IS TALK A BOUT STUFF not to rip people appart look before you type, I you can't enjoy somebodies elses prosperity don't ripum a new one, just dont type any thing, I thing all hunters have in common is they want to shoot critters not each other<my 02 bob


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

OK, Nutmeg Honker, now I gotta know: how do you barbeque geese so that your wife goes back for seconds??? I love to hunt geese but I'm not a big fan of eating them. Please give me the recipe.

And I agree with the sentiment that there should be less judging and find more enjoyment in one another's hunting experiences. If you don't approve of a hunting practice of someone else, but it's legal and ethical, just keep your mouth shut. We have our game commissions, elected representatives, etc. to establishe what is legal and what is not. We know how to affect this, by voting, advocating, and lobbying. So let's not bicker among ourselves. It will just give more ammo to the anti's.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My wife eats just as much goose as me. Is there something written that says its odd for women to like wild game?


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

No, but I'm sure the imaginary statistics outlining gender based waterfowl eating habits would be heavy on the male side.


----------

